
Roll your own secure dropbox alternative - dansku
https://www.danielandrade.net/2017/07/22/roll-your-own-secure-dropbox-alternative/
======
geezerjay
Does anyone know why rolling your own FTP/SFTP/rsync service isn't seen as an
alternative to Dropbox and similar services?

------
warrenm
Or use Nextcloud.

HTTPS://Nextcloud.com

~~~
dansku
Starting at 50 users for 1900€/year...

~~~
warrenm
Nope.

It's free. As in beer.

You _can_ buy support. But it's 100% optional.

